# His name was Rohit. Uber layoff obituary goes live.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Since we all know the best employees get laid off first (ahem) Uber has decided to make available an online list of all its' former employees to assist them in forging ahead with their lives in the Brave New World. Godspeed, Rohit.

https://www.uber.com/talent/


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Amen


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Looking at some of these "job titles," it's obvious that Uber had tons of useless fat to cut.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Some of the women that worked in the Chicago area are hot. 

I'll pay one of them to walk the dog on weekdays lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

They actaully posted the names. Like giving pissed off drivers their hit list 😬


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Interesting... some of these listings have keywords such as "Service quality assurance" _and_ "Customer support" _for the same person._

&#129315;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'll pay one of them to walk the dog on weekdays lol.


This sounds like a euphemism. &#128517;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since we all know the best employees get laid off first (ahem) Uber has decided to make available an online list of all its' former employees to assist them in forging ahead with their lives in the Brave New World. Godspeed, Rohit.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/talent/
> View attachment 466555


F-me? Nawwwww, F-you! Drivers are still essential. Don't forget who is important!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Interesting... some of these listings have keywords such as "Service quality assurance" _and_ "Customer support" _for the same person._
> &#129315;


Hmmmm, I could've sworn those positions got eliminated years ago. &#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> This sounds like a euphemism. &#128517;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Looking at some of these "job titles," it's obvious that Uber had tons of useless fat to cut.


Executive Assistant to the Vice-President of Pencil Sharpening...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The Rohit Obit.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Executive Assistant to the Vice-President of Pencil Sharpening...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Layoffs.fyi

has the list and other tech companies too. Small ones I never even heard of.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since we all know the best employees get laid off first (ahem) Uber has decided to make available an online list of all its' former employees to assist them in forging ahead with their lives in the Brave New World. Godspeed, Rohit.


I heard he got a new job with his cousin Raj.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Laid off..... and a plague of locusts descends upon India.

Hard times ahead for these 2nd and 3rd world countries........


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Looking at some of these "job titles," it's obvious that Uber had tons of useless fat to cut.


The descriptions are worse. I want to ask them WTF did you actually DO?

And why is every other word in your ridiculous job description capitalized?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think some grocery stores are still hiring.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since we all know the best employees get laid off first (ahem) Uber has decided to make available an online list of all its' former employees to assist them in forging ahead with their lives in the Brave New World. Godspeed, Rohit.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/talent/
> View attachment 466555


I drove a pax today named Rohit. Nice guy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

hooj said:


> I drove a pax today named Rohit. Nice guy.


A couple of weeks ago I drove Rohit from America's Best Value Inn to an ATM at 3am on a 5.0x surge. Urgently needing cash at 3 a.m. at a cheap motel means he either needed to pay for drugs or booty. I'm guessing booty.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Looking at some of these "job titles," it's obvious that Uber had tons of useless fat to cut.


It's one more thing that Dara did right except I think he didn't cut enough of the excess jobs.


----------

